
Discussing Blackness on Reddit? Photograph Your Forearm First - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/us/reddit-race-black-people-twitter.html
======
dvtrn
I wonder if I could pass this test, being technically 'high-yella'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_yellow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_yellow)

~~~
fortran77
I understand and respect their need for a private group but their method of
verification certainly isn't fool-proof.

~~~
dvtrn
I was honestly just surprised to find out /r/blackpeopletwitter still existed;
maybe it's a Mandela moment for me but I could have sworn it was either banned
or at least quarantined some time ago. At least for my part I went out of my
way to make sure no posts from the sub ever appeared in my browser, so maybe
that's what it was.

I'm Afro-Cuban and to be honest the whole thing feels kind of minstrel-y to
me.

~~~
lonelappde
/r/coontown was banned.

~~~
dvtrn
That’s the one I was thinking of. Thanks for the correction.

